# the Beast unleashed - thanks to Carlos



## umnitza (Oct 8, 2002)

Visit our photo gallery for the largest pictures.
 
The canvas

The beginning

Xenon 6000K

Xenons Off, Perm Power Through Switched Power Source

My, what big eyes you have

Position 1 Switch w/ Fogs

Xenons Not On

Wallpaper ready


----------



## November Rain (Sep 9, 2004)

Spectacular


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

Is what I'm seeing real or am i just blinded by the light.... In the beginning do I see the rights with different lenses than the left?


----------



## umnitza (Oct 8, 2002)

crete said:


> Is what I'm seeing real or am i just blinded by the light.... In the beginning do I see the rights with different lenses than the left?


 that's the point, he upgraded his lighting.


----------

